# help please, it's a little urgent!!



## NOJ05H (Feb 12, 2010)

hey just signed up and i'm worried about my fish.

i got them last night and the tank etc... i got a fighter and 2 bristlenose (they were in the same tank and happy at the shops)

I did everything the instructions said, water in, the neutraliser, piece of bog wood, temp adjust in the bag with the fish, do a little water swap so they adjust... drop them in all in the required time frames bla bla..

they were fine, i got up this morning and they were all still pretty happy...

i got home today to drop some food in and see how they were and one of my catfish was stuck to the filter...... there is no evidence that's how he died, i actually highly doubt that... looks like he just ended up there...

the other 2 aren't looking to happy themselves and aren't eating the food...

what could be wrong???

I can't get any help from the pet store because they are closed until tomorrow morning


----------



## choylifutsoccer (Jan 2, 2010)

Did you cycle the tank?


----------



## NOJ05H (Feb 12, 2010)

I did everything i was told to do... i think the temp might have gotten real high at one point. mum said we had a bad heat wave throughout the middle of the day. the temp when i got home was about 27-28,,,,


----------



## flyin-lowe (Oct 3, 2009)

First thing you need to do is do a search (on this forum or google) for the nitrogen cycle. You CAN NOT get a tank and then add water and fish right away. Without taking up to much time you need to add water to the tank and then cycle the filter. In an established aquarium there is beneficial bacteria in the filter that consumes the ammonia that is produced from the fish waste. In a new tank you don't have this bacteria and the ammonia will build up in the tank and the fish can die. That said it usually takes longer then 1 day to kill the fish but you never know. Everything you bought needs to be cleaned very well and a water conditioner should have been added to remove chlorine and such. You will quickly learn not to trust most people at a pet shop or fish store. The reason they don't tell you that you need to cycle a tank is that then you would not have bought those fish last night. They only care about making money. Just search the topic and you will find plenty of reading material. Some people debate weather or not you should cycle tank with fish in it. You can do it with fish or without. Choose your method and go with it. It will take time but it needs to be done. 
Last thing. The ONLY product that has a track record of helping cycle tanks is a product called Tetra Safe Start and most fish stores don't carry it. If they try to sell you any other product to add to the tank don't buy it. They don't contain the correct bacteria and it will not work and you will have to add it to the tank forever.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Start doing 30% water changes for right now. Do you have ammonia, nitrite and nitrate test kits? If not you need to get some. Test your water daily. When ammonia and/or nitrite rises you will have to do a water change with water that has been treated and brought up to tank temp. This can help the fish you have left.


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

flyin-lowe said:


> but . The ONLY product that has a track record of helping cycle tanks is a product called Tetra Safe Start and most fish stores don't carry it. If they try to sell you any other product to add to the tank don't buy it. They don't contain the correct bacteria and it will not work and you will have to add it to the tank forever.


Thats not all true. It is definetely true with Hagen Nutrafin Cycle, but what about BioSpira. Ive seen that one having great reviews.

For right now, you should do as susankat suggested: daily water changes. but to do that, u need a gravel vaccuum otherwise the process can be very messy. and look for API master test kit freshwater-it will work great for testing ammonia, nitrite, and nitrate=3 toxic substances that appear easily in the tank. ammonia should never be present, nitrite should never be present, and nitrate should be limitted.


----------



## flyin-lowe (Oct 3, 2009)

petlover516 said:


> Thats not all true. It is definetely true with Hagen Nutrafin Cycle, but what about BioSpira. Ive seen that one having great reviews.
> 
> The company that used to make Bio Spira was bought out and merged with Tetra. My understanding is they made a few changes to Bio Spira and it is now Tetra Safe Start. I was told that on another forum and just did a quick google search on bio spira and got this result that basically says the same thing.
> BioSpira - The Free Freshwater and Saltwater Aquarium Encyclopedia Anyone Can Edit - The Aquarium Wiki
> ...


----------



## Guy (Jan 10, 2010)

NOJ05H said:


> choylifutsoccer said:
> 
> 
> > Did you cycle the tank?
> ...


I've found that there are very experienced people here and they are really good at solving problems. But, you have to answer their questions or they can't help you.


----------



## fishlover2009 (Aug 3, 2009)

Please let us know how its going. The people here are quite helpful. I do agree that you have to answer their questions. I hope your fish are doing better. Good luck!


----------



## shocktrp (May 24, 2009)

Your temperature was 27-28C (80-82F)? 
That wouldn't have killed you fish.

How many gallons is your tank?
I'm guessing it's 5-10 gallons & your ammonia levels are off the chart. 
This is burning your fish's gills & making them lethargic. 

As others have said - keep vacuuming & doing 50% water changes until your tank is cycled.


----------

